# Espresso News & Mosaic Books



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

This eclectic little coffee shop is located in a little alleyway right behind Footsloggers in Boone, NC. I was a Barista at this shop for 3 1/2 years! I love this place and so do many others. Uijin, the owner and roaster, is one of the best roasters of espresso and coffee beans in North Carolina! One can always expect a friendly face and an artistically handcrafted latte or cappuccino with every visit! Stop by sometime and tell em' "Enron" says hello!

More...


----------

